# Homemade Fruit Fly Media?



## Pesca.Ranas

Do any of you have experience making your own fruit fly media? If so, what are some good and affordable recipes? Thanks!


----------



## carola1155

Welcome to the forum! There are a lot of great threads covering this topic already so if you have some questions or want to see some ideas please feel free to check them out first!

This one is a great place to start:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/58072-best-homemade-ff-media.html


There are a lot of other good food and feeding threads compiled here too:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/157354-popular-helpful-food-feeding-threads.html


----------



## BlueRidge

I wouldn't bother honestly. There are so many different commercial mixes out there and they all compare to making your own. Repashy, Joshs, NEHerp, etc. With the commercial mixes you typically just add some hot water, let cool and add flies.

I used to do home made stuff...potato flakes, powdered sugar, etc. and unless you buy inhibitors like methyl paraben they all get moldy. I even used the vinegar and cinnamon mixes and still got mold.

This is my opinion, but I find it easier to just go online and buy a bulk bag of media.


----------



## Gibbs.JP

I've never tried making my own, and I use the Repashy SuperFly stuff. Pretty inexpensive and super easy, as Jared said above. Just mix with hot water, let cool, and add flies. Done deal.


----------



## Spaff

Dry Media

- 6 parts Instant Potatoes
- 2 parts Brewer's (Nutritional) Yeast
- 1 part Powdered sugar

Add 1/4 cup warm water to bottom of cup, then add 1/3 cup dry media and a sprinkle of cinnamon (adding water first ensure all media is moistened). Add 1/4 cup vinegar, stir and you're done. You may need to add a bit of water to adjust moisture levels at the end, but that needs to be eyeballed. 

Add Excelsior/coffee filters, microwave for 20 sec., let cool, and add flies.

I've used this method for 5.5+ years with very little mold issues and good production of both melanogaster and hydei. I might spend $30-40/year, and I make enough cultures to sustain ~15 pairs/groups of groups plus treats for day geckos.


----------



## Fingolfin

I make my own, super cheap and works well

2 parts mashed potatoes- just poke holes in em, stick em in a microwave, put them in a bag and mash them with your hands. (or instant potatoes, but my family doe not eat those so I use whole potatoes.)

1 part banana- cut it up, stick it in the same bag, and continue mushing 

.5-1 part water- warm or boiling, whatever is perfered. (I've done both and have not seen any obvious differences)

A pinch of cinnamon 

A pinch of sugar

Then continue mashing in the bag, stick in cultures, and, if you really wanna go cheap, cut up paper coffee filters work just as well as excelsior.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pesca.Ranas

Thanks everybody!! I just started with dart frogs and all of sudden I have a rather large collection. I'm worried I won't be able to keep up with fruit flies, so I have been creating cultures like a mad man already. Is there a rule of thumb to how much (and how many flies) you should be feeding your frogs? I have a decent mix of thumbnail up to Tincs.


----------



## Fingolfin

Check out the thread "vacation feeding specifics" the last post was about a day ago. I would give you a link, but I don't know how on the app I'm using (talkatalk). I like to keep 1 culture per 2-3 frogs with 1 extra. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------

